# easy question - PVC conduit connection to main panel



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

What size wires are you running?

You can use an LB into the side od the panel, but if you ars using 2/0 copper, or 4/0 al, it will not be fun.
Are you sure that you do not have a graduated scale of knockouts in the center of the top and bottom of the panel?


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

You could use a 2"" lb and a box adapter and a 2 "


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Do you have enough room to use a 2"holesaw (If you atempt shut off main)


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

I am running 3 #2 copper and a #8 copper ground. The conduit coming from the outbuilding is 2" diameter, and I thought it would be easier to use the 2" conduit all the way to the panel, using the LB's 300Z shows, rather than neck the conduit down. Would three #2's and an 8 even fit in a 1" conduit, much less let you pull them through?


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

300zx said:


> Do you have enough room to use a 2"holesaw (If you atempt shut off main)


And do what with it? Drill through the service panel? Yikes!


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

You would have to go to 1 1/4 you can put 5#2's -1 inch you can only put 3 #2 thats not including your ground


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

tpagel said:


> And do what with it? Drill through the service panel? Yikes!


 Has been done hundreds of times


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

300zx said:


> Has been done hundreds of times


Might be a few more than that!:jester:


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

300zx said:


> Has been done hundreds of times


Can't say I would have thought of that. You mind if I make that the solution of last resort though? :huh:


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

tpagel said:


> Can't say I would have thought of that. You mind if I make that the solution of last resort though? :huh:


You have to be very,very careful Dont know if i would recomend you try but if you do main off and move all other wires out of the way then when you see it getting close to going through slow down so you don't end up with the bit in the panel (I do it all the time sometimes you have no choice but i have been doing it for 15 years. I also have a nockout pounch but way to much money for a hole Maybe a rental shop would let you rent one for couple of hours


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Electricians use hole saws and punches to make whatever size hole we need. 

*Every* panel I have seen has up to a 2.5" KO in the bottom center.

Hole saws work great up to 1 1/2". 2" is doable but slow. 2.5" just doesn't want to work. Too much surface area to cut thru.



> The conduit coming from the outbuilding is 2" diameter, and I thought it would be easier to use the 2" conduit all the way to the panel,


2" diameter or 2" IPS (trade size)?

.


> Would three #2's and an 8 even fit in a 1" conduit,


I don't think anyone suggested using 1"

You could run it up the side and enter with an LB but it would look like an amatuer did it


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

220/221 said:


> *Every* panel I have seen has up to a 2.5" KO in the bottom center.


That one is taken already, and all I have left are 1" diam, though I will check again



> You could run it up the side and enter with an LB but it would look like an amatuer did it


This whole house looks like an amateur did it! You should see the framing! :wink:


----------



## zpm (Jan 6, 2009)

300zx said:


> .... when you see it getting close to going through slow down so you don't end up with the bit in the panel


You could always clamp a piece of 1x where you're drilling as a backstop.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

zpm said:


> You could always clamp a piece of 1x where you're drilling as a backstop.


yes very Good idea:thumbsup:


----------

